# Hold Back blue does



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

These are a couple of does i kept from my last litter. The photos were taken at about 5 weeks old. They are now 7 weeks old.



















the blue is a lovely colour, but they still have a bit of a muzzle. I'll be breeding to get rid of that as much as possible.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

What beauties! I know the chunky jaw line is a bad thing, but I love it  Especially on bucks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful ladies :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great....they're lovely.
Very healthy looking too!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh they are just lovely!! :mrgreen:

This Forum can be a dangerous place- It keeps encouraging me to give in to the dark side, you know, that weakness that gives you the "I'd love one of those mousies" that then turns to "I want one" and ends with "I need one!" :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

you know you want some blues!

heheehe


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww Ship they are stunning, well done you xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww Ship they are stunning, well done you xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

gorg gorg gorg omg i love these! green eyed monster alert! give me give me. Lol ok i'm calm now. These are lovely looking mice shiprat


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Shiprat, It's probably a good job you live too far away for me to travel to, otherwise the "dark side" would get the better of me and I'd be asking- no begging you to sell me those adorable Blue Girls :roll:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll have 4 more litters before xmas guys!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I want a blue doe so badly also!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

O: could I have some blacks and blues?!
By the way are your blacks extreme blacks or just.. well.. black?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I won't have blacks and when i do they won't be extreme blacks and won't be thje backest blacks either. I use black to darken my lines of choc and blue. sorry about that i know you have been after some blacks.

anyhow,

4 litters of blues before xmas! i'll be advertising whatever i have spare and i'll contact the people who have expressed an interest first.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely girls, especially the second one. So dark!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful blues


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

*expresses interest*


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

mine mine mine get off lol


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll fight you for them  I'm pretty nifty with a hairbrush microphone, it can cause damage to peoples ears if they listen too hard!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You should be very happy, I would be well chuffed to have these girls in my mousery! hehe And I don't even breed blues lol

Truely gorgeous.

W xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm in love with your meeces  They are so pretty!!


----------

